# DSG Multi-Environment Ammunition (MEA) Series Supercavitating Rifle Ammunition



## tova (Jun 28, 2011)

Very interesting article (imho) - just curious as to thoughts?

With DSG Technology’s MEA Supercavitating Rifle Ammo, you can fire at an underwater enemy target from above the water, an above-the-water enemy target from below the surface, or at an underwater target while you are also underwater. For example, a U.S. Navy SEAL diver can perform an underwater approach on an enemy vessel and engage targets of opportunity while he’s still submerged several meters underwater. The only caveat is that he’ll have to compensate for optical refraction to hit the target. The same thing goes for engaging underwater targets from above the water.

The kicker is that DSG MEA supercavitating ammo also has a unique low-angle capability, allowing an operator/shooter to fire the ammo from above the surface into the water at a very low angle of attack, as low as two degrees in choppy water and 7 degrees into glass-smooth water without ricochet. After entering the water, the bullet will continue its true line of flight. There’s no bullet deflection whatsoever, so the operator only need deal with the aforementioned optical refraction of the water.

http://www.defensereview.com/revolu...unition-mea-makes-its-debut-photos-and-video/


----------



## Robal2pl (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice, but aren't there some Russian underwater guns like APS ? Or German P11 ? Yes, they use special ammo - but I think there was a reason to use special underwater projectiles.


----------

